# Network Adapter Not Detected



## Graxle (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi, im haveing a problem with my Network card its not detected by my Cable Modem software or even showing installed , i cant seem to find any drivers for it and reinstalling windows dosn't help, here is my Computer information.

OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
Activation Status	Activation Pending (30 days remaining)
System Name	H-U4PQQBQ9BAL3N
System Manufacturer	Compaq Presario 061
System Model	RC684AA-ABA SR2002X NA640
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 79 Stepping 2 AuthenticAMD ~1803 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	Phoenix Technologies, LTD 3.00, 6/30/2006
SMBIOS Version	2.4
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)"
User Name	H-U4PQQBQ9BAL3N\Hamanautra
Time Zone	Pacific Standard Time
Total Physical Memory	512.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	237.08 MB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.96 GB
Page File Space	1.03 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys
================================================================================================================

Network Adapter Information

Name	[00000001] 1394 Net Adapter
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	1394 Net Adapter
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	V1394\NIC1394\5104CC1923C01
Last Reset	9/10/2007 2:35 PM
Index	1
Service Name	NIC1394
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	Yes
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained Not Available
MAC Address	D2:4E:EF:67:C2:60
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\nic1394.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 60.38 KB (61,824 bytes), 8/28/2002 6:33 PM)

Name	[00000002] RAS Async Adapter
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	RAS Async Adapter
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	Not Available
Last Reset	9/10/2007 2:35 PM
Index	2
Service Name	AsyncMac
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available

Name	[00000003] WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	9/10/2007 2:35 PM
Index	3
Service Name	Rasl2tp
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 50.13 KB (51,328 bytes), 7/16/2003 1:42 PM)

Name	[00000004] WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Adapter Type	Wide Area Network (WAN)
Product Type	WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	9/10/2007 2:35 PM
Index	4
Service Name	PptpMiniport
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	50:50:54:50:30:30
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspptp.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 47.25 KB (48,384 bytes), 7/16/2003 1:42 PM)

Name	[00000005] WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Adapter Type	Wide Area Network (WAN)
Product Type	WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	9/10/2007 2:35 PM
Index	5
Service Name	RasPppoe
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	33:50:6F:45:30:30
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspppoe.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 40.50 KB (41,472 bytes), 7/16/2003 1:42 PM)

Name	[00000006] Direct Parallel
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	Direct Parallel
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PTIMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	9/10/2007 2:35 PM
Index	6
Service Name	Raspti
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspti.sys (5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148), 16.13 KB (16,512 bytes), 7/16/2003 1:42 PM)

Name	[00000007] WAN Miniport (IP)
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	WAN Miniport (IP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_NDISWANIP\0000
Last Reset	9/10/2007 2:35 PM
Index	7
Service Name	NdisWan
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndiswan.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 89.63 KB (91,776 bytes), 7/16/2003 1:37 PM)

Name	[00000008] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0000
Last Reset	9/10/2007 2:35 PM
Index	8
Service Name	
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	C2:56:20:52:41:53
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 7/16/2003 1:42 PM)

please help if you can = )


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Graxle and welcome to TSF !

What's the exact model of that computer ? Have you tried the drivers from HP ? 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/static_software_select?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&

Go to start => run and type devmgmt.msc. Expand network adapters, is everything allright there ? Double-click the network controllers and tell us whether they are reported as working properly (under device status under the general tab).

Have you followed the instructions from the modem manual ? Are you using a wired or wireless connection between the modem and the computer ? Does the computer detect the modem when you hook it in the ethernet port ?

I'll ask a moderator to move this thread to the networking support section where you'll have better support. 

In the mean time could you activate your version of Windows ?


----------



## Graxle (Sep 11, 2007)

didn' think that would work since , i think i accedently Replaced the Default OS that was previously on the PC in first place. but let me try


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok, this is probably the problem. What's the computer brand and model ? If there's still a recovery partition on it you can usually reinstall Windows using that recovery partition if you press some key during startup. Be warned that you'll lose all the personal data which could be on the drive.

Else you should contact HP to get a copy of the install disks for a small fee.


----------

